# Large House - RAF Upwood - October 2012



## steve2109 (Oct 20, 2012)

Came back past RAF Upwood today when I was returning from another recce and noticed this large house that I hadn't seen before, couldn't resist so stopped and had a quick explore. It seems to be 4 large rooms with bathrooms and a kitchen area so I think it may have been Officer accommodation but hoping someone can tell me...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2012)

Been past it, but never had the one to pop in! Cool to see it.looks like the vandals haven't bothered with this one then?


----------



## abel101 (Oct 20, 2012)

loving the outside of this! aswel as the green fireplace

cheers for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 20, 2012)

This looks good were visiting here again soon must have a look


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 20, 2012)

It's to the left of the main entrance, along he path about 100 yards


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## skankypants (Oct 20, 2012)

Like this a lot...thanks..


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeh very nice. I love old houses. Bit odd finding a wooden 'fence style' gate inside though eh? Is that a cellar entrance, did you go down?


----------



## GuruMatt (Oct 20, 2012)

Been in here too but didn't enought time there. Nice shots.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 20, 2012)

Could be the CO's house, RAF Harwell had a load of officers houses and the Biggest was the CO's. Lovely looking house seems a shame it's left to get in that state.


----------



## djmcambs (Oct 20, 2012)

great pics, well done, this is the station commanders house, there are plans to restore it,i visited this one last year, a nice explore,lots of original features left.


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 20, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yeh very nice. I love old houses. Bit odd finding a wooden 'fence style' gate inside though eh? Is that a cellar entrance, did you go down?



Picture 5 is the cellar, was quite abut of light down there plus some clever editing !!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 21, 2012)

whoa great peely paint shots, looks fab


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cracking photos,love the fireplaces thanks for sharing.


----------



## HypoBoy (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting to see this. I've done Upwood myself a few times, but never seen anyone photgraph this place. I've heard it said that it was the base commander's residence when the base was active.


----------



## scribble (Oct 22, 2012)

That's lovely shot of the arched door with Autumnal trees behind it. Great fireplaces and a groovy little stove!


----------



## Farmerboy (Oct 23, 2012)

Cracking pics. That must be the only glass left in the whole site in some of those windows!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 24, 2012)

peeley paint heaven! good colours


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2012)

Brilliant shots there congrats, as Hypo said this deffo is the Station Commanders House, loving the colours! Quality report!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 24, 2012)

That green fireplace is fantastic! Looks like a nice little mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 24, 2012)

Enjoyed your photos. nice, bright colors. The house seems well within the possibilities of saving . . . Solid & well built, apparently. Love the fireplaces.


----------



## richy 2 times (Oct 31, 2012)

lovely set of pictures. needs a lot of work. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 31, 2012)

The green and yellow frieplaces are epic, really good pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 3, 2012)

sum great shots!!

Lovely light, all the fab peeling paint and really luv them tiled fire places...ur processing really makes em stand out proper nice

Bet u glad u stopped now


----------



## MrDan (Dec 21, 2012)

Great shot of the blue peeling paint, looks like a worthwhile visit


----------



## spookygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

gorgeous!we visited recently!!i love it!!!make a awesome house!! was too scared to gain access though


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 13, 2013)

You will fine with this place, would make a good first explore for you and the whole base


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the arched doorway!

Great report, thanks.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Feb 5, 2013)

What gorgeous colours! Peeling paint nom nom nom


----------



## Pugstar (Feb 7, 2013)

Those fireplaces are fantastic, my old stomping ground too


----------

